
TrueCrypt is safer than previously reported - dijit
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/11/truecrypt-is-safer-than-previously-reported-detailed-analysis-concludes/?utm_content=buffer17549&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
mtgx
Eh, it has a few too many flaws still for my liking. And it's only a matter of
time before it stops working on newer versions of mainstream operating
systems.

